

Show HN: YC Interview Experience (/103 hours in the valley) - ARTX
http://blog.shifttconfig.com/post/49449425010/103-hours-in-the-valley

======
ambiate
Regroup and go forth, but please find your market. The finest product in the
world, with the largest user base, in a polished environment... completely
useless without sales.

Contact companies or find friends who can contact those companies. Discuss
your product and determine if they show interest in it. There is no need to be
stealth. Theft by auto groups, ha, hiring software engineering teams, be
passionate, etc.

~~~
ARTX
Thanks, I absolutely agree. We have standing relationships with quite a few of
the companies we'll be launching with, but we know that growing and retaining
that list is one of the toughest tasks we'll have.

~~~
ambiate
You might be shocked once traction is gained. Many will turn their nose up at
you in the beginning, but sign on a couple of names and suddenly the friction
may increase to the point of losing all stability! Those are good times.
Especially in fields such as automotive, legal, government, oil, gas,
utilities, etc.

